# Apple root crook



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Started working on this one yesterday after putting the first coat of poly on the ash loop crook. It is an exposed root I found a couple of years ago coming off an apple tree which is leaning very badly.

You can probably see from the pic of the root why I just couldn't pass on collecting it. An almost perfect crook just as I found it. The only down sides to this one are a large rot area on one side and the nose really isn't in alignment with where it will connect with the shank. The alignment problem I can fix since there is plenty of material there, but the rot is going to be tricky. There is enough meat there to just cut it all away, but I think it will be too thin for a pleasing look. I could fill it with shavings and glue or resin which is looking like the way I'll go with it.

Just for fun, I worked the nose down and gave it a quick sanding. Looks like it is going to be a beauty.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I agree ddw2. It should be a beauty! I really like apple wood but it is not something you can fined on the Gulf coast.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Got some more work done on this one the last couple days. Decided to take off the large lump at the top and kind of wish I hadn't. Found a lot more rot. Gave it a good soaking with wood hardener.

In the large open area, I'm going to fill it with offcut twigs of various sizes so that they show their end grain and fill the voids with saw dust. Sort of like this pic of a bowl done by Canadian wood turner Jim Sprague.

The nose of the cane has an interesting swoop to it which I was going to remove, but decided to leave. I think it adds some interest and shows the organic nature better. That or I just got lazy. LOL.

Some pics of progress.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Got the handle stuck onto a shank the other day and filled most of the void with sawdust and offcuts. The glue, unfortunately, was thick and didn't really soak into the shavings so a lot of them fell out, so I'll have to redo those with some different glue. The offcuts seem to be holding though. I think I need to take a bit more off the heel area; it looks and feels a bit too thick there.

The shank is maple and has a ton of bird's eyes and color like ambrosia maple. Tons of grain swirls, too. Added a spacer of cocobolo which I thought would bring out the color of the apple a bit. Might give it a wipe of cherry flavor Danish oil before the poly.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Got this one poly-ed yesterday. Looks pretty sweet. I really like the way the rotten area fill-in came out.


----------

